# Expanded goat pen



## Ninja Goats (Sep 6, 2011)

I expanded my goat pen this fall and just wanted to share 

The gate still needs hinges and over the hog panel I plan to put a long board, once I dismantle it from the old feed bunk.

The pen used to end at the ladder looking thing on the left. The door at the end goes to the shelter and the 8 acre pasture. The horses can stick their heads in and over but can't get in the pen... at least they haven't squashed thru the door yet.









I at least tripled the space. Now I need to hang up another hay feeder.









Before I made it bigger it basically fit in one picture


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! I bet they love the extra room!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

very nice, I wish I had extra room for mine.


----------

